# Fructose vs Dextrose...



## lightout (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi
   Is taking Fructose with creatine the same as taking Dextrose? thanks


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 15, 2006)

lightout said:
			
		

> Hi
> Is taking Fructose with creatine the same as taking Dextrose? thanks


Here's what I found:

It's not that dextrose is identical to muscle glycogen, it's that dextrose is identical to glucose which is what ALL carbs are broken down to eventually, which is why dextrose spikes insulin so rapidly. Diabetics can actually buy 'glucose tabs' to take when having a low blood sugar. The main ingredient? Dextrose!

My understanding is that we take dextrose pwo for two reasons, 1: it spikes insulin quickly, and 2: it does not get stored as liver glycogen.

While fructose will be stored as liver glycogen, it will still help replenish muscles afaik. Fructose is 100% fine if you're not trying to cut.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 15, 2006)

I think that dextrose would be better. Why? Because like Taylor mentioned it spikes you insulin quicker, so you want your body to abosrb the creatine as quick as possible, right? So go with the dextrose. As you can see Cell-Tech contains dextrose, but way too much (per serving) I'd say.


----------

